# Beautiful Senior Golden lady



## loana0320 (Mar 3, 2008)

aweeee how sad poor sweetie!
I really hope she is able to go to a forever home soon!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahh what a sweet face. Hope she gets a home soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor girl looks as if she expects to be beaten! Hope she gets the kind of home she deserves, and soon.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in Merom Indiana, how far are we apart, any idea?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like this is fairly close to St. Louis ... I know Jill (AndyFarmer) is right there, maybe she knows of someone?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats about 3 hours from me, and unfortunatley, I work about 9 hours a day, and wouldnt make a great foster. I wish I could though!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im in Merom Indiana, how far are we apart, any idea?


According to Mapquest, 180 miles (or 3 hours, 10 minutes with no traffic).


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor thing. I hope those idiots get whats coming to them. I just *HATE* people like that. I pray that she gets a great home!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! I have finally come to the conclusion that it is best to work with a rescue rather than direct adoptions. Too many variables. This is just my opinion of course. I hope someone can pull her and she will find the best "Forever" home.

Has anyone contacted the rescues in IL?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Can we find a rescue or better yet a loving home for this girl?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10397403
> 
> ...


My heart just aches for that sweet girl. I hope and pray that she'll find a wonderful, loving family very soon so she can know what love and affection and caring feels like. I wish I could hug and squeeze her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i love her sweet white face..... this girl deserves a great loving home..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> She's beautiful! I have finally come to the conclusion that it is best to work with a rescue rather than direct adoptions. Too many variables. This is just my opinion of course. I hope someone can pull her and she will find the best "Forever" home.
> 
> Has anyone contacted the rescues in IL?


 I did send an email to the one Golden rescue in IL. Anyone have suggestions for other rescues in other states maybe?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Am looking into it and will continue to try and find a rescue.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

what a dear sweet girl...i can't imagine leaving her tied outdoors ...poor thing I hope she finds a forever loving home asap....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't stop looking at her cute little face and thinking what that poor little girl had to endure. Praying VERY hard that she gets a happy ending!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There are two rescues already with calls in - one of them I'm pretty sure maggiesmom knows about - along with other calls for her. Sounds as if this beautiful girl has been turning some heads. BTW the ph# to call is 618-410-9703 - the other number is inop due to construction.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

I just emld. both Gold. Ret. Rescues in IL, As Good As Gold and Love A Golden.

Anyone that has any other ideas please contact these people.

Also, You can send Lady to all you know-you never know, they may know someone who would love to foster or adopt this beautiful Golden Girl!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*It's a Chance...*

It's a Chance for Lady-All Paws crossed Intake takes pity on Lady!!:

*I rcvd. this reply from As Good As Gold in Woodridge, Illinois:*Dear Karen,

I forwarded your email to the person at As Good As Gold that works with intaking dogs into our program. Typically we do not actively seek out dogs to rescue, as there are so many needy goldens out there! However, most shelters in nothern Illinois are familiar with our rescue and will contact us if they are unable to adopt dogs out to the public. Lady looks like a beautiful girl and I will have someone at our organization look into her situation. Thanks for your concern!

Becky Bryant
Adoption Assistan 
As Good As Gold


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> She's beautiful! I have finally come to the conclusion that it is best to work with a rescue rather than direct adoptions. Too many variables. This is just my opinion of course. I hope someone can pull her and she will find the best "Forever" home.
> 
> Has anyone contacted the rescues in IL?


Im not trying to be difficult ... but ... isnt that the point of a puppy being in a humane shelter? To find a home? Lets not lose sight that everyone seeing this might have the perfect home for this dog and I would hate to miss out on the chance of placing it there because of personal reasons... This is a golden retriever forum, and there is a plenty of great people on here who are trust worthy of adopting a dog. I thought that was the point of posting it on our site... I may be far off though, who knows?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im sorry, Im not trying to make this situation any worse, but ... Im just confused...

I mean, lets just say, FOR INSTANCE ... I want to adopt her? This, in general, seems like it would BE A GREAT THING? Right or Wrong? Isnt that the point of posting these threads? For someone to give this wonderful dog a loving home?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im not trying to be difficult ... but ... isnt that the point of a puppy being in a humane shelter? To find a home? Lets not lose sight that everyone seeing this might have the perfect home for this dog and I would hate to miss out on the chance of placing it there because of personal reasons... This is a golden retriever forum, and there is a plenty of great people on here who are trust worthy of adopting a dog. I thought that was the point of posting it on our site... I may be far off though, who knows?


I understand and you're not being difficult. I hope someone does go and adopt her. I just hate to see adoptions fail. I'm sure even rescues who interview, vet check, and have people with dogs have a meet and greet, have people bring dogs back to them who have been adopted. I'm finding rescues to be more within my comfort zone though. They usually require the dog be brought back to them if there is a problem, so there is a back-up plan. 

I really don't know much about rescue...:uhoh: I may be far off, too????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im sorry, Im not trying to make this situation any worse, but ... Im just confused...
> 
> I mean, lets just say, FOR INSTANCE ... I want to adopt her? This, in general, seems like it would BE A GREAT THING? Right or Wrong? Isnt that the point of posting these threads? For someone to give this wonderful dog a loving home?


Are you asking me this time, too? What situation are you making worse? Do you want to adopt this beautiful Girl? If so, go and meet her and bring her home. I will be thrilled if you adopt her. I would just be sure to bring your current GR with you and see if they get along. I wish you all the best!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I just dont want people to shy away IF they want to adopt her?? I hope you understand what I am saying... I also understand what you are saying, but... I want her to find a home regardless if its just one person or a rescue... If someones willing to give her a wonderful home more power to them...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I just dont want people to shy away IF they want to adopt her?? I hope you understand what I am saying... I also understand what you are saying, but... I want her to find a home regardless if its just one person or a rescue... If someones willing to give her a wonderful home more power to them...


I truly don't believe if someone wants to adopt a dog they are going to be influenced by anything I say.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Jami:

By all means if someone wants to adopt Lady, then adopt her! It would be great if they could meet her first, but not necessary.

Unfortunatley, with all the unwanted, disposed of dogs, rescues only have limited space and limited foster homes.

As Good as Gold answered me again and said they deal mainly with Northern Illinois and that I should tell the people at the shelter if Lady doesn't get adopted ,they should contact Dirk's Fund in MO and Gateway Golden in MO.
I emld. the shelter with this info.

A home would be the BEST thing for sweet Lady.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I pray this beautiful golden lady finds happiness and a wonderful home she deserves.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess I am just confused. I'm not sure if these are posted for rescues to look at or for people looking to adopt? Kimm, like I said previously, this is not any kind of attack on you, Im just confused about the way "we" as in the forum do things. I would love to adopt this beautiful girl, but I have 2 very needy goldens already lol !! I just wanted to know IF people were able to adopt her.. as it sounded like they werent. And, I THOUGHT you initially started this thread, and now that I see different I understand why you say people wouldnt be influenzed by what you say... by your comment earlier, I thought you were "in charge" of this rescue. I see now that you werent.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think Lady is a beautiful girl who deserves a wonderful home. I really wish I were up to adopting another dog, as I keep going back to look at that sweet white face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News!!*

Just rcvd. an e-mail from Robin, Pres. of As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL,
and she said she just called the shelter about Lady and a Rescue was picking her up!!

Can someone please doublecheck on this. I never take it for granted.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> She's beautiful! I have finally come to the conclusion that it is best to work with a rescue rather than direct adoptions. Too many variables. This is just my opinion of course. I hope someone can pull her and she will find the best "Forever" home.
> 
> Has anyone contacted the rescues in IL?


Most of the time, direct adoptions, do work out quite well! Have had many work out well, in fact 2 of my goldens, and 1 LD rescue golden, worked out just fine! Usually does when truth be told.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SO GLAD to hear this lady is getting out of the shelter....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh, and Jami, i agree with everything you said too


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that Lady is getting rescued. I too keep going back and looking at her picture and story and just want to hug her. I wish I could talk the hubby into another pup. I wonder how old she is?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What happy news for Lady!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad someone is going to get Lady! Woo hoo! She's what matters!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I guess I am just confused. I'm not sure if these are posted for rescues to look at or for people looking to adopt?


I would say that these posts are for both. If anyone sees a dog in need of going to a rescue or someone wants to adoption it, I say go for it.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am so happy that Lady is getting rescued. I too keep going back and looking at her picture and story and just want to hug her. I wish I could talk the hubby into another pup. I wonder how old she is?


 
Great news  glad she'll be safe


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad Lady is getting rescued. Such a sad story, It makes me mad at how mean some people can be. She deserves to be loved cherished and spoiled for the rest of her days, she looks so sweet.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wish I could take her but wrong side of pond!! She is so beautiful and looks a bit like my meg in her young days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful Rescue!!*

I just heard from Love a Golden Rescue that it was Dirk's Fund who took Lady!

*What a wonderful rescue!!*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful. She is a dignified old girl that deserves to find a soft retirement home.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We adopted Sweet Katie from Dirk's Fund and they are a terrific group. Lady is in good hands.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhhhh, what a relief. That girl deserves a chance to be a loved pup.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I just heard from Love a Golden Rescue that it was Dirk's Fund who took Lady!
> 
> *What a wonderful rescue!!*


She'll be getting loved and spoiled now


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Dirk's Fund.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*I went and picked her up today!!!!* Animal control couldnt even find her at first, since she blended in with the snow we had the other day. She couldnt even move around since the chain was frozen to the ground. They fed her human food since they couldnt afford dog food... water was dirty and frozen. She is HW Pos. Very sweet girl..we changed her name to Cleo


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> *I went and picked her up today!!!!* Animal control couldnt even find her at first, since she blended in with the snow we had the other day. She couldnt even move around since the chain was frozen to the ground. They feed her human food since they couldnt afford dog food... water was dirty and frozen. She is HW Pos. Very sweet girl..we changed her name to Cleo


 
Bless you Mary!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you,thank you, thank you! I hope she sleeps a peaceful sleep tonight.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Mary!!!!!!!!!! I had called the shelter this morning and they had said you guys had called along with a local group so I've had my paws crossed all day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She is now safe and getting buffed and polished..... They told us she was Hw neg..and we re ran the test and she is pos. Man our luck has been down lately... we have taken in 6 dogs in the last month that turned out to be Hw Pos.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> *I went and picked her up today!!!!* Animal control couldnt even find her at first, since she blended in with the snow we had the other day. She couldnt even move around since the chain was frozen to the ground. They fed her human food since they couldnt afford dog food... water was dirty and frozen. She is HW Pos. Very sweet girl..we changed her name to Cleo


That's great! I'm so glad you guys have her, her story broke my heart. I know Dirk's will find her a home where she will be spoiled and loved. You guys rock.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Mary, you are Lady's, Cleo's Angel! Bless you for getting her out of there! I pray she can overcome all of the bad done to her and finds a Loving home!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I didnt seen any of the apprehensive they were talking about..she walked right up to me ...tail wagging and jumped up on me....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I didnt seen any of the apprehensive they were talking about..she walked right up to me ...tail wagging and jumped up on me....


 
 She knew an Angel when she saw one!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, you are GOLDEN.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I didnt seen any of the apprehensive they were talking about..she walked right up to me ...tail wagging and jumped up on me....


Old Gold got there first---Mary, you definitely ARE an angel

:You_Rock_

Bless you for all you do!

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> She is now safe and getting buffed and polished.....


I was waiting to hear this be confirmed! I'm glad she's safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary and Dirk's Fund-You are the Dog Angels!!

Thank You from Lady!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We just spent all day with Cleo...she is a doll! She got her hair did and her nails did, and wow- what a difference. She is such a sweet kid....all she wanted was to be petted and some human lovins....she also walks pretty good on a leash. Poor thing has no front teeth, upper or lower, but finally ate (gulped) some wet food. She will make someone very happy when she gets adopted...sweet thing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...you're lucky! I'm in love with the Seniors.


----------

